# Play in bearings



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## BMH95 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just noticed, while changing strings on my '06 Hoyt PowerTec that I also have wobble in one my cams. There's also about a 32nd of space between the limbs and the cam bearings, with a slight buzz in that area when I flick the string. Not sure what to think or do with that.

So I'm going to follow your thread hoping somebody answers your question.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Lay a arrow on the cam it should run parallel with the string. The bearings do have a little play in them top to bottom but not side to side, you should be able to feel roughness in them if they are bad or they will make some noise, or if they touch the limb.As far as replaceing just the bearing you need to change the cam /idler as a unit.


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

With an arrow placed on the cam the point crosses the string at the nocking point. on inspection the bearings dont look in bad shape . most of the wear seams to be on the axles themselves. Are axles a week spot?.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

I think OP is saying "play" like bad bearing and not just cam lean.

I had same on my Z7 Xtreme and the Xtreme has a bushing under the bearings and one was gone. Bow was brand new, dealer said I had to have dry fired it, I had not. New idler was $60 and zero play.

I will assume that zero "play" is the tolerance.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

TEZ said:


> With an arrow placed on the cam the point crosses the string at the nocking point. on inspection the bearings dont look in bad shape . most of the wear seams to be on the axles themselves. Are axles a week spot?.


If the arrow crosses the string then its most likely a bad bearing/bushing, bent axle [roll axle on a flat surface like glass ] or limb twist but if you say theres wear on the axle I would switch out the cam and axle. The axle dosent really move the bearing/bushing rotates on the axel causing the wear. You could change the axle and see if it helps.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, too much play in either can cause your shoots to be eratic. The bearing is a durable plastic and can have a crack.
Easy fix.....Mathews cam bearings are replaceable....should cost but a few bucks.
Idler isn't that easy, as it is a metal bearing.
I never actually saw one of those go bad when I worked in the shop, but that's not to say it couldn't happen.
I suspect you'd have to replace the entire idler with a new one......not cheap.

For peace of mind, replace the cam bearing...then diagnose from there after.


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

The Z7 Xtreme plastic bushing is pressed into the idler bearing and the dealer said this particular idler is a full assembly replacement 

Other Mathews idler plastic bushings are as described, dealer replaceable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

The idler is two metal roller bearings. The cam is one roller and one plastic. Iwill get in touch with my archery shop and see if i can get hold of replacement bearings. if not i will go to a bearing dealer and get some off them. Seams a bit of a waste to change the compleat idler just for the bearings.


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

My bow is a mathews/mission and the bearings just wore out. 

Mathews replaced the cams with bearings under warranty even though the bow is 2 years old(life time warranty). They feel that it is too difficult to properly replace the bearings in the cams and replaced them as an assembly. 

In my case the cam was loose enough that the cam was starting to contact the limb. They didn't even want the old cam/bearings back. 

Mine are plastic bearings and the shoulder on the top bearing had completely separated from the bearing. I could not measure any axle wear with a dial caliper.


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

I got the bow 2nd hand so i have no warranty.The bow is only 2years old . i have had Mathews befor with no problems. The bow was shooting great befor the problem.


----------



## TEZ (Jan 16, 2010)

I got the correct size bearings from a dealer Mathews dont do replacement bearings and fitted them also fitted new axles bow is as good as new and shooting great.


----------

